# Are you shy?



## mintellect (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm pretty shy when it comes to making new friends (not on the forums haha, in real life) but once I do I get really talkative. I'm also phone shy and whenever a friend gives me their number in my yearbook or something I end up never calling them. They usually don't either. If I ever managed to get the courage to call my crush, when someone answered the phone I'd probably be like "SORRY WRONG NUMBER" and hang up. :/


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 19, 2015)

I am very shy ;_; But mine is very odd; I'm shy around my family and asking about things from my mom, and I freak out if I'm in the middle of a crowd (like, last week, I was alone and I didn't know anyone and there were a ton of people (REALLY energetic people); I was so freaked out and intimidated I wanted to cry >>'). 

But I feel SO much better when I know someone; I usually like to stick to my friends and when I really know someone well I get talking like I usually do (like, I guess some might be familiar with the "shy shell" and then when you open up to someone you kinda show your "normal" self?). Either way though, my shyness is unusual (mainly because I'm shy to ask my family things asfdsafagdsfa how does that even happen)  Oh well.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm usually not very nervous with getting on stage in front of lots of people, but when I'm talking to one person I usually clam up, even if it's my mom.

"I don't like confrontation..."


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2015)

No. I just don't like talking to people or people in general.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Jul 19, 2015)

i am VERY shy. i cant really put myself out there for people to see. id rather just hide under my blanket all day.


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm shy around people I don't really know. 

I've been told that some people have assumed I'm just ignorant or full of myself, though it's just that I'm awkward because I don't know them. I usually say nothing or very little, though it's mostly because I don't want to say something really offensive or weird and them take it seriously rather than the joke it was intended as.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I can be shy. But I'm quite friendly and approachable. If someone talks to me I will quite happily talk to them but it does make me feel nervous. I suppose since I've had to move to a new school and since working, I've been forced to talk to new people so I'm no where near as shy as I used to be, but I think I do still have trouble talking to people...


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2015)

introvert over hereee


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not very comfortable around other people at times, and I can barely stand up and talk in front of a class. It's odd, because I very much enjoy acting, and will be fine on stage with a script to guide me, especially since the most lines I've ever had was sixteen iirc. It's just really odd, but in forums I'm usually fine, and with close friends as well. It's just usually people at my school, mainly because I'm afraid of being hurt.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jul 19, 2015)

I usually think 'oh they look cool!' If I see someone that looks friendly at an event. I never actually approach them though, I wait for them to talk to me and regret not talking to them in the end


----------



## epona (Jul 19, 2015)

not at all, i've always been totally at ease with and even relished situations where i haven't known anybody and have had to make friends by myself


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2015)

No I'm not really shy at all. I don't remember being shy as a kid either.


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2015)

I usually become agitated when I'm around people I don't know. I'm quite judgmental(isn't everyone tho), I may find someone very annoying at first glance, not to my standards at first glance, their taste of clothing is a big wonder to me at first glance, etc etc etc.


----------



## device (Jul 19, 2015)

i think im shy but ppl say that im not


----------



## Relly (Jul 19, 2015)

It's either shyness or social anxiety


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes... I have social anxiety. My mother recently found out and she's making me see a therapist tomorrow...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes. It's what prevented me from having friends for the longest time. Being shy sucks


----------



## Relly (Jul 19, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> Yes... I have social anxiety. My mother recently found out and she's making me see a therapist tomorrow...



I was diagnosed about 10 years ago it sucks but when you get the right therapy things get better. I got to a point where I wouldn't talk to anyone or even leave the house on my own. I am a lot better now although I still have anxiety issues they aren't nearly as bad


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

kinda i can force myself out of shyness though if i need to


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 19, 2015)

Very. I can talk to family and friends all right, but when it comes to people I don't know that well, I can't really speak to them that well, and will most often just smile, nod and walk off. I honestly wish I wasn't...


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 19, 2015)

Nah, not really.  I think I can come across as an introvert when people initially meet me, but it's probably because I like to observe situations/people before I join in on whatever's happening.  I'm very analytical by nature and I guess I apply that to most situations I'm in, so it's more that than a feeling of being uncomfortable or shy.  I'm definitely not afraid to speak my mind or talk to people!


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd consider myself an introvert, but I'm not very shy.

I have no problems interacting with people. I mean, I've worked in retail for 6 years, so I've developed excellent people skills and make friends easily. However, at the end of the day, I like some alone time to be with my thoughts. I enjoy being around people, but I also enjoy being by myself as equally.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

I feel like I make friends with people very easily in real life. I'm pretty outgoing and one of my favorite things is to make people laugh no matter where I am. I can kinda be shy if I feel like there's way too many purple around and I don't know them, but after a little while I just get over it. 

I'm a little different on here, though. I guess it's cause I'm not face-to-face with people and that's my preferred form of communication. So I guess because of that I'm not as outgoing as I can be.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm usually shy round people.  I don't talk much at first but after a while, I become more comfortable, and I can be talkative.  I'm okay online as I go to places where I know I can talk to people that have things in common with me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

Online nope I am not shy at all, offline however is a different story
Though normally for me is that the more I talk to someone the more I open up.


----------



## tumut (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not a friendly person and I'm pretty quiet. Not on the internet though.


----------



## Llust (Jul 19, 2015)

im not shy, just socially awkward when it comes to starting convos with people i dont know irl or over the internet, but its all good after at least a day. im not the type of person who likes talking to people though (im asocial) so in a way, im 'reserving' my energy when i dont talk to people haha..am i the only one?

but people think im shy bc of that so they try talking to me and try to be friends w/me. a majority of the time they use typical annoying small talk so it actually ticks me off lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 19, 2015)

Not really but I don't like talking to people that much/I'm not outgoing.


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2015)

online: not too much
rl: yea definetly


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> I'd consider myself an introvert, but I'm not very shy.



I was trying to come up with an answer and this made so much sense to me. I like having a lot of time alone so I think I come off shy sometimes, but when I actually do want to socialize I'm quite the opposite of shy.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, let's just say that if i'm not spoken too i'm too shy to talk but if i'm spoken to a few times you'll never get me to shut up.


----------



## eggs (Jul 19, 2015)

i'm pretty shy, yeah. i also just don't like talking to certain people, so there's that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah kinda.. but I'm more the one who prefers discussion rather than random small talk lol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm very shy to my family members >.<


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess I'm kind of shy when in big groups of people that I don't really know, but I tend to make friends quite easily.
I was kind of shy at first to meet new people on AC:NL too on these forums.. Like my first trade was kind of 'scary' to me for some reason since I'd never met any strangers on the game before, only friends. I've gotten used to it by now, though! ^^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Im the definiton of shy when i meet new people


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2015)

If I'm in an unfamiliar place or am uncomfortable then yes, but if I'm not then I'm fine.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

At first. If I know you really well, I'm anything but.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Yeah kinda.. but I'm more the one who prefers discussion rather than random small talk lol.



This is pretty much me as well. I only start a conversation or join an ongoing one when I know I can steer it quickly to something interesting. Otherwise, I generally keep my mouth shut unless I'm directly asked for a response.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't talk unless spoken to and it takes me more than a year to get adjusted to new people.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 19, 2015)

I`m definetly shy, especially when there are more people around. In smaller groups its a little better. I like more serious topics and social pleasantries are on my no-no list. If your not interested in me there`s no reason to fake it, I`m sure I`ll survive without your attention.


----------



## Paramore (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm shy af when I'm alone.

If I'm with at least one other person in public, I'm outgoing as ****


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to be really shy when I was younger and antisocial because I was born with aspergers (mild autism), but I've taken speech classes my whole life and I've learned to control it, so it's faded away completely in recent years.  Thankfully before starting 9th grade I switched to a private school that I spent all 4 years of high school at and graduated as a senior at last May.  I think having only about 9 other kids on average per class instead of a public school classroom where there's like 30-40 other people has really helped me become super social.  I am friends and still keep in contact with all my teachers, as well as there was only 50-60 students each year at the private school including grades 1-12, so it was really easy to get to know and be friends with everyone.  Now I am the opposite of shy, and I can introduce myself to anyone I wish to while out and about.  In fact, I'm usually the one that makes plans with my friends, they don't call me.  Thanks to my aspergers I am superbly intelligent, and now I've been superbly social as well for years, meaning I am very blessed.  Middle school sucked though, I got excluded every day at lunch and during the day there.  I don't talk to or keep in contact anyone from that horrible time of my life.  Thankfully high school was awesome, and I'm sure college will be even more awesome and give me tons of opportunities to meet people and become friends with them.

Also I can say I'm one of the few people that have taken focus pills along with antidepressants along with other pills for over a decade, and about a year ago I was able to wean myself off of them, so I don't have to rely on them anymore, and don't have to take any medicine at all now when waking up or going to bed.  I was able to correct myself by practice.  

I believe that people who have autism, ADHD, OCD, Dyslexia or other things can control it and make it seem like they've never had it if they practice for years.  In fact many people I meet don't even know I have aspergers anymore and when I tell them they do, they say it's an inspiration that I can seem so calm, reserved, and normal now.  I feel like any disability someone might have can be overcome with years of effort and practice.  I even had a friend in high school who used to have full blown autism when he was younger up until he was a teenager meaning he couldn't communicate like a normal person, and one day it just hit him and he was able to control it.  IMO God, the world, whatever you want to think of it as, gives us challenges and disabilities so we can overcome them and become even stronger than we were before because of it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Mode idiot of Facebook: On,ZOMG U AR ZOOOO IGNORANT DAF CANT CONTROL IDIAT !!!!!!!!111111one
Jk,xD lol
(sorry for the non-sence >.<)


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

Omg, you don't know how shy I get around my relatives. *I don't know why! It's just how I am. Like, I went to the zoo with my aunt, uncle and their 6 (I believe) kids a.k.a my cousins. I couldn't even speak a word to either of my cousins. Especially my 12-year old female cousin. She talked to me but I was VERY shy and couldn't even say hi. She offered to go to the souvenir store with me, but I just stood there like a freak, without saying a word. I feel really bad. But in my head, I imagine it going really smoothly. What's wrong with me?? I wanted to talk to her so bad inside my head, but on the outside, I couldn't say anything to her. Maybe one sentence, and it was, "Wanna look at the zebras?". We were at the zoo. So. Yeah. I'm severely shy.*

_Oh yeah, then this one time, I wanted dessert at a restaurant, and my mom said, "Tell the waiter what you want.". I was like, "....", just STARING at the waiter. Then I just told my mom I didn't want it anymore. When I did want it!! I hate myself for being so shy_


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Same there,i went to a zoo with my aunt and cousin,and my cousin was like:
JSJDOENZIEJIHSKXDDDDJSKEILOOOL and i was so quiet,sometimes its awkward to be in that situation


----------



## Perri (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm shy around most people, except for super close friends that I joke around with and talk to other people with, and some really close family members, like my parents and my grandmother. I don't really like to start conversations or go up to people to talk to them. And I don't keep friends for long.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2015)

I can relate to a lot of you guys. 
I'm extremely shy in most scenarios unless I'm with someone comfortable but I rarely do most of the talking. I hate phone calls to doctors , ordering my food at restaurants, and introducing myself. I just always feel awkward. If I'm with a group of close friends I feel a lot more open and loud but I still don't like ordering food etc. 

I've always felt shy as a kid too. I think I'm more open online too. But overall I still hate asking people for things too.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think I'm shy at all. But I also have times when I'm talking to someone new and I'm not sure what to say to them. So it can become awkward. Especially if they're much older than me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm shy when I am around people I don't know.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm shy. Always got a shy smile. Im not shy when I'm with friends or being dare/peer pressured


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not shy, people just think I am. People have always asked me why I am so shy, probably because I am disinterested in what they're saying, especially after they have asked why I am so shy. I am not shy, I am just awkward.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 21, 2015)

Very shy, basically mute, when I'm alone, but with another person, I'll be singing little kid songs(Well, depends on the friend) at the top of my lungs.
Also when I meet new people. Quite shy there.
And, when I go to restaurants, I always try to get someone else to tell the waiter what I want for me. I always say things too quietly and I really don't like to repeat things.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 22, 2015)

very


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been really shy and introverted my entire life ;u; although I can be pretty outgoing around certain people


----------



## piichinu (Jul 23, 2015)

i tend to be shy for like 5 minutes but extremely shy, but then i suck it up, say what i want to say and get comfortable quickly. i dont care what people think of me, if they like me theyll stick around if not, oh well. it just takes some courage.


----------



## UmaNation (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't talk to adults, and my cheeks burn up.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

very shy. but if i can force myself to talk/make conversation then i can fake it till i make it ya know~


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2015)

i was really shy but when u fake confidence you eventually get real confidence so that worked for me


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm exactly like that OP. I love the idea of friends and getting out, but eh, I'm just really really shy.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes and no.

Sometimes im like super shy and other I can be like not at all and just be a huge chatter bug. 
For me it really depends on the situation..


----------



## Heyden (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm the opposite oops


----------



## sock (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to have really bad social anxiety, and separation anxiety when I was away from my family. It took me until I was 15 to go to my friends (yes, even my BFF for over 10 years) houses on my own. I'm so much better now though, and I find it a lot easier to talk/approach people. But I do still panic when I'm introduced to someone new!


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Try and not be shy (Y) Easier said than done but keep your head up!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2015)

I wouldn't call myself 'shy' as much as I am 'weary' or 'not social'.    I don't mind talking to people irl, but I've had a lot of bad experiences with people, so I mostly keep to myself.  Online I am WAY more social.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 30, 2015)

As a kid, I would always stammer and talk rapidly to the point where nothing I said made any sense. Eventually, I decided to simply look into the person's face and talk honestly in a monotone. I stopped doing that and started to avoid eye contact later on because I realized I was making people uncomfortable. Some time later, I just said **** it and stared them in the face and try to sound convincingly like a normal functioning human being and not a robot.


----------



## Tianna (Jul 30, 2015)

No, I'm not actually... I do get nervous around certain people, but I'm not shy.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I guess you could say I'm shy, I'm really scared of people tbh.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

I am actually one of those people that for some reassnnis extremely confident.
I can talk to anyone and male good conversation


----------



## tobi! (Aug 2, 2015)

I had bad social anxiety but I sorta got pushed into situations. The thing about High School is you usually end up not caring about what others think and making friends. I remember senior year being a big year for me because I made a ton of people laugh and smile because I just started talking. I ignored the "maybe they secretly hate me" thing because that's just being paranoid. 

Now, I have no trouble ordering from a cashier or talking to customer service. I do have issues talking to some cuties and people I know that hate me or maybe I hate them.

Edit: Weird advice you don't have to follow. I found asking the person questions about themselves keeps a conversation going.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah i am in public but at school i sometimes do crazy things but feel awful afterwards for putting myself out there. I also reeeeaaally do not like to be videoed, photos i can handle (barely) but videos i just cant. 

I dont think i was always like this, but then again a lot of things about me have changed.


----------

